

You’re leaving a digital trail. What about privacy? - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/30/business/30privacy.html


======
sh1mmer
Sometimes I really dislike the NYT's editorializing. In this article they
start by describing an experiment into the social lives of student which adds
tracking to a windows smartphone. They then compare this to the "ever thicker
web of sensor" which record our lives via the Internet, apparently.

Sure, I understand that technology and the metrics associated with it are more
prevalent now than ever, but I get sick of newspapers rolling out this
Orwellian nightmare every time they can't be bothered to report on some real
news.

This article is _not_ worth your time.

------
vaksel
you just gotta realize that there is nothing you can do about it...and just
setup alternate identities.

One for your friends/family etc.

One for your work/company.

One for forums etc.

And of course, before you click submit(on email, comment, chat message) ask
yourself if this is something you wouldn't want to come out under your other
identity

------
gscott
When you are searching for things you shouldn't be use some other search
engine like Altavista.com or Lycos.com.

